# Put my 2 bucket calves out with the other cows today   *photos*



## Azriel (Sep 7, 2013)

I just have a small herd so far, adult cow with a calf, 18month heifer, and 18 month steer, and now the 2 bucket heifers. The first time I tried putting the calves out it did not go well. The calves had been able to see the others but had not been close to them, and when the adults came running up to the barn, the calves got scared and took off at a dead run, through the fence and gone! It took me over 3 hours of walking, and calling before I found them. This time I got smart, and had them penned on the cow side of the barn so they could see and touch the others and get used to the idea that they are cattle not little four legged people.  
I got the adults up by the barn this morning, and let the calves out . So far all is well
Bessy the adult cow with both calves standing by her





Frosty the white calf eating by the steer




Sadie the tan calf  by Rosie the heifer


----------



## violetsky888 (Oct 14, 2013)

Beautiful pictures.  I'm going to be in the same boat soon introducing a couple of babies to the herd.


----------



## Azriel (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm happy with how well the 2  heifers have settled into the herd. The steer is gone now, but Rosie will stand close and watch over the calves as they sleep. I think she is going to be a great cow.
I hope to get more bottle calves next year, but think I'll raise them closer to the herd so they know what cows are right from the start.


----------



## violetsky888 (Oct 22, 2013)

Rose is the black baldy and Sadie the red calf?   Who was the bull?


----------



## Azriel (Oct 22, 2013)

Rosie is the dark red one, she is still a heifer and is about 18 months. I was told she was a Brown Swiss/ Shorthorn mix, but she doesn't look much like a Brown Swiss to me. We bred her AI to a Jersey bull, her calf will be due about May 20th. Sadie is the light brown calf and is one of the bottle/bucket calves,  she's about 6 months now and is an Angus/ Charolais mix.


----------



## violetsky888 (Oct 23, 2013)

I have a mixed herd like you and am finding big differences in size and growth weights.   I was particularly curious about your red calf because I have one that I think looks
like a guernsey that is somewhat similar to yours. She is going to be a big cow and doing well with the beef herd.  I posted her early pictures on the breed section asking for a opinions on what she is.  
Let me know how your cows are doing if you get a chance.

1 charolais heifer crossed with hereford-turning out to be very bulky and large easy weight gainer
1 charolais heifer crossed with angus the biggest beefiest fast grower large size and easy weight gainer
1 charolais heifer very fast grower will be large size cow easy
1 charolais heifer very fast grower will be large size cow easy
1 angus heifer claimed to be purebred very stout but slow growing and short, started out shaped like a fire plug and pretty much leveled off early
1 angus heifer younger but growing rapidly easy
1 charbray bull calf stuck in neutral growing slowly
1 unknown red heifer is super fast grower, much younger and already passed slow angus in height length and close to weight.
1 full grown jersey is a food siphon, took quite a bit of creative feeding to put weight on her, I bought her as nurse cow.  I think she might be pregnant and took the calf off and let her dry up.  Just took forever fatten her up, still shows ribs near her spine  but her belly is enormous.   I don't know how dairy farmers manage to feed their herds and still profit.


----------



## Azriel (Oct 23, 2013)

I saw that photo of your calf and thought either Guernsey or Airshire mix. Very cute. I would love to find a Jersey or Jersey mix I could afford. Everyone around here wants an arm and leg for them. I would really like something I could milk and use as a nurse cow.
I don't think Rosie is going to be a very big cow, I saw what I was told was her Mom and it was a very large Brown Swiss, I think she looks more beef than milk cow, so if she is Shorthorn mix,  it must be a beef Shorthorn.  She was in very bad shape when I got her, and has filled out very nicely, but not getting tall like I would expect for a Brown Swiss.
The 2 calves are Angus moms and Charolais dad. The tan one is going to be a big cow, tall and big frame and longer body, very much like the Charolais. The white one is more like the Angus, much more blocky, moderate frame, shorter in both height and length. I've been told that bottle/bucket calves take longer to grow into good looking cows, so I hope they grow well and are ready to breed by next fall.


----------



## violetsky888 (Oct 24, 2013)

If you are near Huntsville I might trade you my jersey for like value beef cow.  Mine is halter broke, 3 years old and possibly pregnant.


----------



## Azriel (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm in Montana


----------



## violetsky888 (Oct 27, 2013)

Oh well, that would be quite a drive.   Somehow the scenery looked local, I thought you might be in the southeast.


----------



## Azriel (Oct 27, 2013)

What is a Charbray? Charolais mixed with ?? I really like the Charolais and Charolais mixes. There are alot of people that say they are crazy and mean but I have not found that to be so. I had a purebred bull years ago, and he was the nicest bull ever, and any cows that I've had have all been very gentle and sweet. I like the growth you get useing them, and the cows tend to be easy calvers even if you use a bigger breed bull.


----------



## violetsky888 (Oct 27, 2013)

The Charbray is the results of the blending of two breeds, the Charolais and the Brahman. The Charbray is 5/8 Charolais and 3/8 Brahman.  I'm not sure the exact percentage of mine as he is not registered.  I heard the same thing that Charolais were wilder in temperament.  You just need one person to publish something negative and it's all uphill proving otherwise.  All of my mixed and purebred charolais are very calm, friendly and respectful.  My bull calf is extremely calm.  I  did have an angus cross heifer that was down right mean to another heifer.  She was so aggressive in her butting she'd knock the stuffings out of one heifer she tended to pick on.  I'd be curious to hear from someone that has worked in a feedlot or auction house  where they have seen a lot of cattle and get their opinion.   I think its time to put down that rumor as they do seem to grow fast and are easy to work with.


----------



## california cowgirl (Oct 28, 2013)

Cross breeds tend to have cross breed vigor.  They usually grow faster and have that drive to live and prosper.  Only problem is sometimes you get that not so nice personality.  Nice looking cattle!!!!  Doing a great job.  The dairy breeds are always hard to keep any weight on they are for milking and not meat.  I hear the Jerseys are the hardest to keep up.  Dairy industry is heavily subsidized by the Fed Govt and so they can afford to put a lot into their cows.  Beef ranchers have to make everything pay.


----------



## Azriel (Oct 28, 2013)

I love my little herd, and hope I can get a couple more calves next summer from the same ranch that I got the 2 from this year.  I plan on crossing back to Red Angus, but would like to try Hereford at some point on the tan heifer calf.


----------



## california cowgirl (Oct 29, 2013)

We raise commercial Hereford beef cattle and we love the breed.  For the most part tend to be more on the easy going side.  Most of the time.  You get a ding bat once in a while but we pick our replacement heifers for attitude too.  Helps when they get older to keep some sanity.  Nice looking young herd starting.  Doing a great job.


----------

